# Some people build birdhouses......



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

.......and those people scare the hell out of me!!

Chuck and I had a little make and take today building toe pinchers. A HUGE thanks to Chuck for giving me a hand and providing all of the tools needed to do so.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice pincher, you can never have too many pinchers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The skellie next to it is smiling with joy. He must think that lovely coffin is his new home


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I wish I had more time for wood work, great job on that one!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

another FINE example........nice work


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice toe pincher. I like the rope handles you added.


----------



## klue (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, looks great! I've never been daring(or skilled) enough to try to make one of these.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I love the title of this thread!!! Oh, I like your toe pincher too.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool. I need to make me a couple of these. I only have one.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Nothing like drinking a few beers, playing with power tools, and building coffins.

OK, well, I drank the beers.

Thanks to BigAnt for the help in making these things. I think my new neighbors regret moving into this neighborhood when they saw you carrying a coffin out to your truck.

Here is his twin.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments and thanks again Chuck for providing all of the tools needed!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I was getting desperate and was prepping to build one out of cardboard this year. Luckily my aunt has a couple in storage from years past. None nearly as nice as yours- well done!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are some nice looking toe pinchers. You two could go into business together. Have you ever watched the show Deadlest Catch? The captin Phil used to make bird houses. This big old burly man, with big hands making birdhouses. It was funny to see.


----------

